# Camo dipped skull



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

I killed a buck Sunday and I'd like to get a European mount and have it camo dipped. My question is does anybody know where I could get it done. I live in the Canton area, so preferably somewhere close.
Sent from my ADR6350 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Joe Evans, of Evans Taxidermy, near Carrollton does it. I believe it's around $100.00. He does great work. It's not that far. About 30 min from Perry Twp. Just south of Malvern.


----------



## walleye machine (Apr 27, 2004)

Splashed Hydrographics in akron tallmadge area check his website out he is the man to do it


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Check Mansfield craigslist, saw em on there not long ago, Mike


----------



## Rock8104 (Oct 24, 2013)

I had never heard of Camo Dipping a Euro Mount. That looks awesome. I think I might have to try that if I get a large enough buck.


----------

